# Reseal a tank



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am going to be buying a big tank sometime in the new future but I believe it needs resealing, just wondering how to do it I have seen some different opinions and some different ideas, pretty much the just of them have been scrape off the inner silicone of the tank and use new silicone to reseal and press down while you have rubbing alc. on your fingers, if you have any other ideas or inputs please let me know. thanks. I am having a hard enough time convincing my parents to let me have the big tank, the last thing I need is a leak.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Buy a new tank then you won't have to worry since its under warranty.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya thanks , If if doesnt go through I would still like the knowledge for future reference  but thanks


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

check out this http://aquarticles.com/


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

A search on the internet maybe better for detailed info with pictures. I've resealed the inside silicone of a 10g and realized that I don't want to do anything bigger.

Just a quick list though,

-GE I silicone or an aquarium brand name.
-Painters tape to mark the silicone edges --- I didn't get this and the final product looks really bad because its uneven.
-A lot of razor blades, I used 4 just for a 10g
-If you never did this before your hands will hurt a lot after. One side of the razor blade is blunted for handling but still will cause discomfort. 
-A lot Patience 

Try doing a small tank before anything big, you may change your mind about resealing a large one afterward.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Reason why I suggested buy new because I bought a used 120gal tank and it sprung a leak and had to get a friend to reseal it but really it wasn't worth the time and effort on sealing that tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Fish_Man said:


> Buy a new tank then you won't have to worry since its under warranty.


Yeah and the warranty will prevent your floors getting wet in the event of a leak.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

BillD said:


> Yeah and the warranty will prevent your floors getting wet in the event of a leak.


No it won't....it will get you a new tank after it starts leaking. 

First tank I resealed was my 65G. Cleaning off the old silicone is the most important....yep your hands get achy. for the time and trouble....To me it's not worth doing on a small tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

getting the old silicone out can be tedious, especially if you are using the blades without a holder. Small tanks are quick because there isn't a lot of silicone to remove, but, I think bigger tanks are easier because there is more room to work. The bigger the tank the more worthwhile the reseal. I can't imagine anyone saying it wasn't worth the time and trouble to reseal a 120. At least half of my tanks were bought as leakers, including a couple of 2 1/2s.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BillD said:


> getting the old silicone out can be tedious, especially if you are using the blades without a holder. Small tanks are quick because there isn't a lot of silicone to remove, but, I think bigger tanks are easier because there is more room to work. The bigger the tank the more worthwhile the reseal. I can't imagine anyone saying it wasn't worth the time and trouble to reseal a 120. At least half of my tanks were bought as leakers, including a couple of 2 1/2s.


I'm one to say it wasn't worth it.  It's fine if you pay a professional to reseal it but doing it by yourself or getting a friend that wants to give it a try is somewhat a waste of time. Friend tested the tank this morning and told me there is still a very minor leak!!! (one drop of water for every 4mins)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You don't need to be a professional to reseal a tank. It is quite easy, actually. Granted, your first effort might look a little rough, it gets better with practice, which can be done before trying the tank itself. You can practice running beads on a cardboard box with cheap caulking to get the feel of it. However, I am thankful for those who are afraid to try it; it is a source of cheap tanks to those who aren't.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BillD said:


> You don't need to be a professional to reseal a tank. It is quite easy, actually. Granted, your first effort might look a little rough, it gets better with practice, which can be done before trying the tank itself. You can practice running beads on a cardboard box with cheap caulking to get the feel of it. However, I am thankful for those who are afraid to try it; it is a source of cheap tanks to those who aren't.


With my skills and patience, its better to have a professional 
Well my friend will give it one more try this weekend and if it fails/looks horrible then you will see a 120gal on the curb free for pick up.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

DIBS!!!! Let me know....


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> With my skills and patience, its better to have a professional
> Well my friend will give it one more try this weekend and if it fails/looks horrible then you will see a 120gal on the curb free for pick up.


I will give you $20 for it if it doenst work out for you...........


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have done tanks from 2.5 gallons to 265 gallons, I must say I liked doing the larger tank better. The best thing you can do is have lots of blades, once you get the bulk of the silicone off use a new blade to clean residue before using acetone.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with snaggle here. When absolutely sure you have removed all the silicone, get a new blade and go over it again.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well thanks for the info everyone and pretty sure its my thread so I auto dibs that tank  lol


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Is it possible to patch up a seal? It seems the rest of the seal looks great except for this one section which is maybe 3" across. Can I just cut out that part of the silicone, clean the seam and then reseal without having to take out the rest?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Fish_Man said:


> Buy a new tank then you won't have to worry since its under warranty.


Yeah, tanks with warranties never leak, LOL. Most of my tanks were leakers returned to Big Al's while under warranty.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

splur said:


> Is it possible to patch up a seal? It seems the rest of the seal looks great except for this one section which is maybe 3" across. Can I just cut out that part of the silicone, clean the seam and then reseal without having to take out the rest?


It isn't worth the risk. You might end up with a leak where there wasn't one. The best way is to remove the entire inner fillet and re silicone.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

BillD said:


> It isn't worth the risk. You might end up with a leak where there wasn't one. The best way is to remove the entire inner fillet and re silicone.


Bleh, that's a huge job but you might be right, not worth the risk.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

If your like me you'll do it for the sense of accomplishment. I am resealing a 120g right now, it is a LOT of work but well worth it in the end. Just take your time and make sure you do it right the first time and you wont have any problems.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Juiceworld said:


> If your like me you'll do it for the sense of accomplishment. I am resealing a 120g right now, it is a LOT of work but well worth it in the end. Just take your time and make sure you do it right the first time and you wont have any problems.


I agree with you as well.. i picked up a 125 from someone about 6 months ago,,,,,,,, all it needs is a reseal and i got it for $90.00 with a very neat and different metal stand. To buy this new would be close to $300 and add the stand and bingo,,, I have saved a lot. All it will cost me is (time = patience = i'm not putting a price on that) and 3 or 4 tubes of high quality sc1200 caulking for about $20.00 bucks.......

To me this equals a great deal,,, and like juiceworld says. A sense of accomplishment...

Cheers!!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

You end up loseing friends this way LOL

Buy new, Spend the extra$$, You wont be sorry.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Chromey said:


> You end up loseing friends this way LOL
> 
> Buy new, Spend the extra$$, You wont be sorry.


Spending the extra dollars would make me sorry, especially if a new tank leaked. I have half a dozen tanks that were returned to the store because they leaked; they all work fine now.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

With that Said Were they Bought at Big als? Ive heard a few guys have issues as of late.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Chromey said:


> With that Said Were they Bought at Big als? Ive heard a few guys have issues as of late.


This was a number of years ago, from big Al's, but at least 3 different manufacturers, including All Glass and Hagen.


----------

